# CD Burning

## cuban

Is there a CD Burner how to? I have a DVD burner.

Thanks!,

Daniel

----------

## MasterX

Go to 

http://www.linux.org and click on documentation

----------

## zie

The CD writing howto is 3 years old. Is it still reliable? Do we still have to do all of that scsi emulation thing?

----------

## MasterX

I do not know about DVD writer, but CD writer you need to enable scsi emulation.

why do you want to learn about CD writing? 

There are programs out there which can burn a DVD disk. For example,  K3b-cvs (http://www.k3b.org) supports DVD burning.

The best thing you can do is to go to 

http://freshmeat.net and search for DVD burning programs. Pick one and use it  :Smile: 

----------

## cuban

I really don't trust that document. I'd like to know what I have to do with SCSI emulation for 2.4.22. Can anyone help?

----------

## beejay

This doc is reliable for everything < kernel-2.5 (except the versions of cdrtools etc.). Did you try it? If not, how can you say "I don't trust it"  :Smile: 

----------

## cuban

Well for one I can't find ide-scsi in the make menuconfig. The other is I am using grub not lilo.

----------

## beejay

ide-scsi is the name of the resulting module. You have to add "SCSI-Emulation Support" in menu-/xconfig. You can find it in the ide-setup menu.

BTW: I'm sure you could have found it by searching the forums. There is a huge Thread about it in the "Documentation"-Forum.

----------

## jaska

Not using ide-scsi anymore with 2.6 kernels, in fact it does not even work for me, total mess using ide-scsi, just burnt a few coasters then tried something a friend told me to try out. Just compiled latest cdrtools and that's that.

----------

## klarnox

Actually scsi emulation is not required for CD burning anymore.  If you do a search on these forums you should find several threads discussing how to setup CD burning without scsi emulation.  I know there are a couple of really good how-to posts around here somewhere.

----------

## neenee

though unless i am mistaken, this is something

which can only be done with 2.6 kernels.

----------

## g-org

if you use xcdroast (like i do) you can forget any scsi emulation! it just works fine with ide... 

try it

(emerge xcdroast)

----------

## klarnox

I don't believe it's a 2.6 only solution.  I had it working under gentoo-sources 2.4.20 earlier this year, but maybe there have been software updates that have broken that ability in the 2.4 series kernel.

----------

## cuban

Well. I have ide-scsi installed, and I get this

```

djimenez@fry djimenez $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices: 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: SONY     Model: DVD RW DRU-500A  Rev: 1.0g

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

but k3b still tells me this:

```
No support for ATAPI with cdrdao

You will not be able to use all your reading devices as copy sources since there is at least one not configured to use SCSI emulation and your system does not support ATAPI with cdrdao.

Solution: The best and recommended solution is to enable ide-scsi (SCSI emulation) for all writer devices. This way you won't have any problems.

```

Any clues?

----------

## cuban

I also get this:

```

root@fry djimenez # cdrecord -scanbus 

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

Any tips??

----------

## TheCoop

try cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -scanbus.

The cd burner should just appear in the xcdroast screen when you start it up...

theres also a masssssive thread about it on the docs forum

----------

## cuban

I've seen that thread, but it's a boat load of stuff to sort through. XCDRoast sees my burner, but k3b doesn't. XCDRoast didn't see it until I turned off ide-scsi.

----------

